
Why Your Developer Wants to Use Document Databases – With Asya Kamsky - jd_mongodb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPsRYZZHkdE
======
jd_mongodb
Asya Kamsky, veteran engineer at MongoDB and previously the world of SQL,
talks about why developers want to use Document Databases.

